# WIILD DISCUS BIOTOPE WITH TERRESTRIAL SETUP



## mattjm1121 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey all,

Just thought I'd show my reaquascaped discus biotope.

Not a strict biotope, but here I've tried to emulate the blackwater environment. 
Discus are from John Kreatsoulas (snookn21). It's a drilled 54 gallon with about a 15 gallon wet/dry sump. Not much room to work with but I tried to maximize the space. Thanks for checking in! Enjoy and I'd appreciate any feedback.

Stocklist:
4 Cameta Yellow Brown
2 Blue Acara (pair)
7 Bleeding Heart Tetra
4 Skunk Cory 
1 Gold Nugget Pleco











I have a small planted terrestrial setup above the waterline to serve as an implied shoreline which darkens the backside of the tank adding a bit of visual depth. I'll post a video soon detailing the planted setup. Thanks!﻿


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Very nice. I've never kept discus myself, but I prefer the wild type colors to the garish line bred strains. I also love your skunk cories.

It's unfortunate that there really are no local fish stores in our area. (I'm in Hartsdale)


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Awesome setup. Is that Magnolia leaves?


----------



## FishMaster43 (Feb 20, 2015)

Great looking tank! and love your fish, i have to agree with mambee in regards to fish choice.


----------



## mattjm1121 (Jun 5, 2013)

mambee said:


> Very nice. I've never kept discus myself, but I prefer the wild type colors to the garish line bred strains. I also love your skunk cories.
> 
> It's unfortunate that there really are no local fish stores in our area. (I'm in Hartsdale)


Absolutely Mother Nature is a much better designer than we could ever be.

And yea I've tried hard to find some reliable local sources but to no avail....joint business opportunity? Lol


----------



## mattjm1121 (Jun 5, 2013)

ahud said:


> Awesome setup. Is that Magnolia leaves?


Yes they are good call


----------



## mattjm1121 (Jun 5, 2013)

Here's a vid on the planted section: 










Share some thoughts!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Matt-

I direct linked your vids to the forum.

I watched the first one a few days ago on YT. I commented on wild vs. 'Designer' Discus. Awesome setup!


----------



## KempDesign (Feb 27, 2014)

Beautiful tank! Thanks for sharing and giving me ideas for my next build!


----------



## mattjm1121 (Jun 5, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Matt-
> 
> I direct linked your vids to the forum.
> 
> I watched the first one a few days ago on YT. I commented on wild vs. 'Designer' Discus. Awesome setup!


Thanks for the help!


----------



## mattjm1121 (Jun 5, 2013)

KempDesign said:


> Beautiful tank! Thanks for sharing and giving me ideas for my next build!


Thanks! that's what we're all here for!


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

mattjm1121 said:


> ahud said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome setup. Is that Magnolia leaves?
> ...


I'm a leaf in the aquarium freak! I typically use oak, but those magnolia look great! Awesome job.


----------



## mattjm1121 (Jun 5, 2013)

ahud said:


> mattjm1121 said:
> 
> 
> > ahud said:
> ...


Haha same here. Magnolias last much longer than oaks do though. And they look a bit more environment appropriate


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm curious, what's the media for the terrestrial plants? Sphagnum moss?


----------



## mattjm1121 (Jun 5, 2013)

Als49 said:


> I'm curious, what's the media for the terrestrial plants? Sphagnum moss?


Well they're rooted in a mix of peat moss and Eco complete but I do have sphagnum covering the platform that holds the planters


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Can you give us the specifics on the planted setup? Such as the lighting? I want to try something like this.


----------



## mattjm1121 (Jun 5, 2013)

ahud said:


> Can you give us the specifics on the planted setup? Such as the lighting? I want to try something like this.


Lighting is coralife metal halide compact fluorescent (150w 2x65w 10000k 6500k respectively). Plants are rooted in Eco complete peat moss mix in plastic cups with holes for circulation around roots. Platform for cups made from acrylic with holes drilled for cups. Covered platform with sphagnum moss and PVC rain pipes with sheet moss. More details in the video but the vocal audio may be a bit overpowered with sounds of all the pumps running.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

mattjm1121 said:


> ahud said:
> 
> 
> > Can you give us the specifics on the planted setup? Such as the lighting? I want to try something like this.
> ...


Thanks. I'm an idiot, I had the video on mute....


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

You have a very nice setup there. I would be cautious and possibly concerned about the amount of organic material in the tank eventually affecting the discus adversely though. Regular water changes will be extremely important to maintain a healthy environment for them.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

I like your set up including the live plants. Not sure about the soil, thinking substrate for dutch tanks for pond plants might be more suitable.


----------



## jamntoast3 (May 15, 2015)

that tank looks great. super natural, i'm sure the discus love it


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

That is absolutely stunning.. just amazing.


----------

